# Your top 10 favorite film performances



## Z (Apr 28, 2012)

List them here! It could be more than 10 if you want it to be.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 28, 2012)

Are you meaning like for example;

Mark Ruffalo as the Hulk in Avengers?


----------



## Z (Apr 28, 2012)

As in 

Daniel Craig as James Bond in Casino Royale


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 28, 2012)

Top 5 ( not in order )

Henry Fonda as Davis in 12 Angry Men
Clint Eastwood as Walt Kowalski in Gran Torino
Jack Nicholson as McMurhpy in One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest
Kevin Spacey as Lester in American Beauty 
Javier Bardem as Anton Chigurh in No Country for Old Men

Honourable mentions 

Jeff Bridges as Lightfoot in Thunderbolt and Lightfoot
Jim Carey as Truman in The Truman Show
Mark Strong as Jim in Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy


----------



## Amuro (Apr 28, 2012)

Gary Oldman in _______________


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 28, 2012)

Gary Oldman as Stansfield in Leon: The Proffesional
Kevin Spacey as Verbal Kent in The Usual Suspects
Peter Finch as Howard Beale in Network
Al Pacino as Carlito Brigante & Sonny in Carlito's Way/ Dog Day Afternoon
Samuel L. Jackson as Juels in Pulp Fiction
RDJ as Sherlock Holmes in Sherlock Holmes
Henry Fonda as Davis in 12 Angry Men
Humphrey Bogart as ____ in ______
Bruce Willis as John McClane in Die Hard(s)
Jim Carrey as Joel Barish in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

_Not Film but still..._
David Duchovny as Hank Moody in Californication
Michael C.  Hall as Dexter Morgan in Dexter
Kelsey Grammer & David Hyde Pierce as Frasier & Niles Crane in Frasier


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 28, 2012)

Elizabeth Taylor as Martha in Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
Richard Burton as George in Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
Tommy Lee Jones as White in The Sunset Limited
Daniel Day-Lewis as Gerry Conlon in In the Name of the Father
Klaus Maria Brandauer as Hendrik Hoefgen in Mephisto
Dustin Hoffman as Ratso in Midnight Cowboy
Max von Sydow as Johan Borg in The Hour of the Wolf
Anthony Quinn as Zampan? in La Strada
Robert De Niro as Jake La Motta in Raging Bull
Toshir? Mifune as Hanshiro Tsugumo in Harakiri


----------



## Z (Apr 28, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Toshir? Mifune as Hanshiro Tsugumo in Harakiri



Toshiro Mifune was not in Harakiri. I think you have him confused with Tatsuya Nakadai.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 28, 2012)

Z said:


> Toshiro Mifune was not in Harakiri. I think you have him confused with Tatsuya Nakadai.



Yep, i confused the names, i meant Tatsuya Nakadai.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 28, 2012)

Kevin Spacey as Verbal Kent/Kaiser Sosae in Usual Suspects
Mark Ruffalo as Hulk in Avengers Assemble
Sylvester Stallone as Rocky in Rocky
Jeremy Irons as Scar in Lion King
Josh Hartnett as Slevin Kelevra in Lucky Number Slevin
Brad Pitt as Tyler Durden in Fight Club
Robert Downey Jr as Tony Stark/Iron Man in Avengers Assemble

Cant think of any more, may come back to this.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2012)

Gregory Peck as* Atticus Finch* in _To Kill a Mockingbird_
Robert Deniro as *Jake LaMotta* in _Raging Bull_
Jack Nicholson as *Bobby Dupea* in _Five Easy Pieces_
Takashi Shimura as *Kanji Watanabe* in _Ikiru_
Daniel Day-Lewis as *Daniel Plainview* in _There Will Be Blood_
Jim Carrey as *Joel Barish* in _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_
Max von Sydow as *Antonius Block* in _The Seventh Seal_
Clint Eastwood as *William Munny* in _Unforgiven_
Toshiro Mifune as *The Samurai* in _Yojimbo_
Joseph Gordon-Levitt as *Neil* in_ Mysterious Skin_

I might change this list but I feel pretty good about it right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2012)

Sergeant Lincoln Osiris as Robert Downey Jr. Tropic Thunder.
Jackie chan as himself ( the guy has over 5 movies where he plays 5 different adaptations of himself)
Johnny Depp - Jack Sparrow 

Will edit when I can think of a few others


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2012)

*Natalie Portman* as Mathilda in _Leon_
*Natalie Portman* as Nina in _Black Swan_
*Anthony Hopkins* as Hannibal Lecter in T_he Silence of the Lambs_
*Ian McKellen* as Gandalf in _LotR_
*Jeff Bridges as* The Dude in _The Big Lebowski_
*Christoph Waltz* as Hans Landa in _Inglorious Basterds_

Will add more when i think of them.


----------



## Varg (Apr 29, 2012)

Marlon Brando in Apocalypse Now
Peter Sellers in Dr  Strangelove
Michael duncan  in Green  Mile
Jean reno in  Leon 
Robert de Niro in taxi driver
brad pitt in Snatch
Audrey tautou in   A Very Long Engagement
Jeff Bridges in TBL
Golum in LOTR


----------



## Stringer (Apr 29, 2012)

? *Denzel Washington* as _'Frank Lucas'_ [American Gangstar]
? *Clint Eastwood* as _'Blondie'_ [The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly]
? *Clint Eastwood* as _'Walt Kowalski'_ [Gran Torino]
? *Heath Ledger* as _'The Joker'_ [The Dark Knight]
? *Will Smith* as _'Chris Gardner'_ [Pursuit of Happyness]
? *Forest Whitaker* as _'Idi Amin'_ [The Last King of Scotland]
? *Johnny Depp* as _'Mort Rainey'_ [Secret Window]
? *Louis de Fun?s* as _'Commissioner Juve'_ [Fantomas]
? *Djimon Hounsou* as _'Solomon Vandy'_ [Blood Diamond]
? *Jack Nickolson* as _'Randle McMurphy'_ [One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest]

And there's quite a few more.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2012)

Malcolm McDowell as Alex DeLarge


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

Fassbender: Xmen
Fassbender: Hunger
Fassbender: Shame
Fassbender: Reserved for future performance
Fassbender: Reserved for future performance
Fassbender: Reserved for future performance
Fassbender: Reserved for future performance
Fassbender: Reserved for future performance
Fassbender: Reserved for future performance
Gregory Peck: To Kill a Mocking Bird


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Denzel in Training Day
Jeff Bridges and Goodman in the Big Lebowski
Naomi Watts in Mulholland Drive
Pacino in Scent of a Woman
Tadanoboru Asano in Ichi the Killer
Nicole Kidman in Dogville
Ian McKellen in LOTR
Mifune in 7 Samurai
El Wallach in the good the bad and the ugly
Joe Pesci in Goodfellas
Brad Pitt in 12 monkeys
Edward Norton in American History X
De Niro in Taxi Driver
Steve Buscemi in Fargo
Juliane Moore in Boogie Nights 
Sasha Baron Cohen in Bruno xD...
Malcolm McDowell in the Clockwork orange
Hilary Swank in Million Dollar Baby
Faye Wong in Chungking express


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2012)

Takashi Shimura in Drunken Angel 
Tatsuya Nakadai in Sword of Doom 
Daniel Day Lewis in There Will be Blood.
George C Scott, Paul Sellers and Hayden in Stangelove
Robert Deniro in Raging Bull 
Gary Oldman in Tinker Tailor
Henry Fonda in 12 Angry Men. 
Michelle Williams in Wendy and Lucy
Toshiro Mifune in Rashomon 
John Wayne in True Grit.

Off the top of my head.


----------



## Z (Apr 29, 2012)

Man this was hard. There were so many runner ups. 

1. Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow in Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Heath Ledger as Joker in The Dark Knight
3. Mel Gibson as William Wallace in Braveheart
4. Geoffrey Rush as Hector Barbossa in Pirates of the Caribbean 
5. Jack Nicholson as Randle McMurphy in One Flew over the Cuckoo’s Nest
6. Humphrey Bogart as Rick Blaine in Casablanca
7. Toshiro Mifune as Kikuchiyo in Seven Samurai
8. Al Pacino as Sonny Wortzik in Dog Day Afternoon
9. Alec Guinness as Faisal in Lawrence of Arabia
10. Anthony Quinn as Auda Abu Tayi in Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

On the Waterfront- Brando


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2012)

Doctor said:


> Henry Fonda as Davis in 12 Angry Men



This. This so damn much.

My favourite film of all time.

Best ensemble cast ever.

Perfect chemistry.

Simple, yet magnificent.

[YOUTUBE]s0NlNOI5LG0[/YOUTUBE]

Everyone needs to see this film at least once in their lifetimes. Don't let the old fashion black & white fool you. The time will fly by. And you shall be a better person after viewing.

Detective Seal of Approval.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone who thinks being Black and White somehow makes a film worse for viewing should just do himself a favour and drown himself in the nearest cesspool.


----------



## Z (Apr 29, 2012)

Z said:


> Man this was hard. There were so many runner ups.
> 
> 1. Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow in Pirates of the Caribbean
> 2. Heath Ledger as Joker in The Dark Knight
> ...



Ehh why not go to 20

11. Gregory Peck as Atticus Finch in To Kill a Mockingbird
12. Christopher Reeve as Superman in Superman
13. Toshiro Mifune as Taketoki Washizu in Throne of Blood
14. Anthony Hopkins as Hannibal Lecter in The Silence of the Lambs
15. Toshiro Mifune as Tajomaru in Rashomon
16. Marlon Brando as Vito Corleone in The Godfather
17. Humphrey Bogart as Dixon Steele in In a Lonely Place
18. Jack Nicholson as Jack Torrance in The Shining
19. Al Pacino as Antonio Montana in Scarface
20. Al Pacino as Michael Corleone in The Godfather Part II


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone who thinks being Black and White somehow makes a film worse for viewing should just do himself a favour and drown himself in the nearest cesspool.



I would prefer the foolish person(s) loading a single bullet into a 6 shot revolver and playing Russian Roulette, with the gun being directly applied to the entrance of their asshole.

Would they feel lucky? Those punks.


----------



## Spidey (Apr 29, 2012)

Ahh so many legendary ones here. But needs more *Daniel Day Lewis*. 

as someone mentioned there will be blood, I'll also through in his role in Gangs of new york. So gangster. Also.

Paul Newman - Cool hand luke
Peter sellers - dr. strangelove
Kevin Spacy - American Beauty
Henry Fonda - Once upon a time in the west
Robert de'niro - Raging Bull (and a million others)
Charlie Chaplin - The great dictator 
Orson welles - the third man
spencer tracy - Guess who's coming to dinner
Jack lemmon - The apartment

This is kinda random off the top of the dome. i'll slap myself when i think of more later.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 29, 2012)

Random and off the top of my head

Denzel - Training Day
Clooney - From Dusk Till Dawn
Norton - Fight Club
De Niro - Raging Bull
Pesci - Goodfellas
William H. Macey - Fargo
Jeff Bridges - The Big Lebowski
Anthony Hopkins - Silence of the Lambs
Kevin Spacy - American Beauty
Christian Bale - Empire of the Sun
R. Lee Ermey - Full Metal Jacket


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 29, 2012)

TV
Walton Goggins - The Shield
Idris Elba - The Wire
Michael C Hall - Dexter
Bryan Cranston - Breaking Bad
Paul Johanson - One Tree Hill


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2012)

If including TV series performance, I have a couple from Lost - John Locke and Benjamin Linus.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2012)

R. Lee Ermey - Full Metal Jacket

There is no other answer.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 30, 2012)

Denzel Washington- Trip in Glory
Val Kilmer- Doc Holiday in Tombstone
Russel Crowe- Bud White in L.A. Confidential
... 

I'll add the rest later when they come to mind.


----------



## Morgan (Apr 30, 2012)

Chose eight films Donnie Yen starred in and 

9. Jet Li in _Fist of Legend_ as 'Chen Zhen'
10. Zhang Ziyi in _Memoirs of A Geisha_ as 'Sayuri'


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 30, 2012)

If we're going tv too:

Isiah Whitlock Jr - The Wire

[YOUTUBE]bAQv6KTfQow[/YOUTUBE]

Shhheeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiittttt


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2012)

*David Tennant* in everything that wonderful man has ever touched.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

10. Hugh Jackman as Wolverine in X-men series
9. Chris Tucker as James Carter in Rush Hour Trilogy
8. Chris Hemsworthy as Thor in Thor
7. Geoffrey Rush as Barbosa in PotC
6. Robert Downey as Iron man in Iron Man series
5. Orlando Bloom as Legolas in LotR series
4. Ian Mckellen as Magneto and Gandalf
3. Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow in PotC series
2. Heath Ledger as Joker in The Dark Knight
1. Morgan Freeman as god in Bruce Almighty


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 1, 2012)

Joffrey Rush > Johny Depp anyday


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 1, 2012)

I started off as "Russell Crowe as Bud White in L.A Confidential" but then I realized all the cast performed brilliantly. Guy Pearce as Ed Exley, James Cromwell as Dudley Smith and Kevin Spacey as Jack Vincennes.

Nick Nolte as "Paddy Conlon" in warrior. Brilliant performance.

Edward Norton as Derek Vinyard in American History X

Wagner Moura as his Nascimento character in "Tropa de elite 1 & 2

Casey Affleck as Robert Ford in "Assasination of Jesse James by the coward Robert Ford"

Ian Mckellen as Gandalf in "Lord of the Rings"

Gary Oldman as Stansfield in "Leon aka The professional"

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Christian Bale as Patrick Bateman atass


That's all I got.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Joffrey Rush > Johny Depp anyday



that's like saying mr. 1 > Crocodile


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 1, 2012)

Rush has won an oscar..he is recognised as shichibukai


----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2012)

Heath Ledger as the Joker and the countless Johnny Depp personalities.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 1, 2012)

Mo'nique - Precious


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Michael Bolton as Jack Sparrow.  He owned that role.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

He was a better Montana.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Michael Bolton was a better Montana, a better Brockovich, and a better Jack Sparrow.  Tom Hank beats him as Gump.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 1, 2012)

John Malkovich in being John Malkovich xD.
Anyways I love Naomi Watts cause Lynch had her masturbate for 20 times when they were shooting Mulholland drive and she was crying ...


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Rush has won an oscar..he is recognised as shichibukai



Sparrow is the pirate king


----------



## Harard (May 2, 2012)

jNdee said:


> 10. Hugh Jackman as Wolverine in X-men series
> 9. Chris Tucker as James Carter in Rush Hour Trilogy
> 8. Chris Hemsworthy as Thor in Thor
> 7. Geoffrey Rush as Barbosa in PotC
> ...



I think you should switch Bruce Almighty for The Shawshank Redemption for Morgan Freeman. He was amazing in that movie.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 2, 2012)

Shortbus- PJ DeBoy His amazing rendition of the 'Star spangled banner' won him his spot on my list; anyone who isn't overwhelmed with patriotic pride at this is soulless

Sweet movie- Carole Laurie incredible depiction of the effects of incarceration in a confined space during flights

Goodbye Uncle Tom- the actor who played the titular character, rarely has a sensitive subject been handled with a defter touch, completely unsurprising when you consider the humanitarian credentials of the film's backer ofc

Pink Flamingos - Devine the sexiest woman in Hollywood

Salo- the woman who reads out most of the stories whose name I can't be bothered to look up, truly a tour de force 

[sp]I hate lists so the person that linked me here can have a troll one instead [/sp]


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2012)

I figured most of these were troll lists.  There is no other explanation for seeing Johnny Depp's name.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2012)

>Chris Tucker on a list
>complains about Johnny Depp

dat Rukia


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2012)

that's our Rukia


----------

